# KORRES Wild Rose 15% Vitamin C Spotless Serum



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Help eliminate the signs of hyper pigmentation—a damaging effect of the sun with the use of *KORRES Wild Rose 15% Vitamin C Spotless Serum*. Wild Rose Oil is combined with Super Vitamin C to effectively brighten skin and treat all signs of aging. The unique, double phase oil-and-water treatment has the significant ability to repair fine lines, deeply nourish skin and diminish skin discolorations. Containing the highest concentration of clinically effective stabilized Vitamin C, this potent ingredient increases your skin’s absorption of ascorbic acid by 1000%, offering the most dramatic dark spot and discoloration repair while evening skin tone. This serum can be used day and/or night. ($75; Sephora.com.)


----------

